# Meetup in Alabama



## r775obert (Apr 24, 2017)

Just wondering if there are others in Alabama that would like to get together sometime. Thanks!


----------



## IBS-C-girl (Jul 2, 2018)

I am in Birmingham, Alabama and have been searching everywhere for an IBS support group to meetup with!


----------

